# [No Longer Available] STAR ISLAND RESORT-- ORLANDO--July 26 to Aug. 2.  3bed lockoff



## jeffwill (Jul 9, 2014)

I own this week and can break it up as 2 one bedroom units.  The location is in the 6 story Wyndham building and is on the top floor.  

Go to star-island.com and check out the many activities (lake,golf,music) that are part of this resort. Best workout facilities of ANY resort in Orlando.  This is a place where you don't have to go ANYWHERE for a week--and have a great time.

I will rent the 1 bedroom deluxe/full kitchen for $450. for the week.  I will probably use the other side myself.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 10, 2014)

I agree as a non-Disney resort it has an amazing amount to do. 

My sister and her husband visited me for 5 nights several Octobers ago. I needed an 8th night and booked a 2/2 at Bonnet Creek (had to do a 2 night stay), so I moved over to BC instead of my 7th night at SI. Her husband was totally unhappy with me (BC was so much newer ==> hence, "better"). I just shook my head and thought about the free tennis lesson from the SI tennis pro (morning demo at 8AM free lesson), her bucket of golf balls each day to play the driving range, the "fishing" (look at the fish under the) pier on the lake, the spa, the evening entertainment ... All BC had was a bunch of little kids screaming in swimming pools and a Tiki bar way off from my building (and small balconies).

Several years LATER, that sister stayed on site DVC in May and late October with me --- she loved those resorts (AKV and VWL) .. wants to stay at BWV next.


----------



## jeffwill (Jul 11, 2014)

If anyone on Tug rents this summer prime week--and would like to have it--- it's yours FREE.  

I now live 30 minutes from Orlando and am giving away this SI week and my Vacation Village @ Parkway -- 2bed/lockoff week 32.

Both prime, great traders, and FREE.


----------



## Adrianaa03 (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and don't really understand how timeshare renting works, but are you giving away this week for free?


----------



## jeffwill (Jul 13, 2014)

It does sound confusing to a newbie. 

 I am renting the condo for this year, and giving away ownership for the future.

The rent I am asking is right in line with the annual maintenance fees of all owners.


----------



## jeffwill (Jul 17, 2014)

Still not rented.  Will consider reasonable offers.  You do not have to take all seven days.  See you in Orlando.


----------



## jeffwill (Jul 22, 2014)

Rental pending.


----------



## Daddyof6 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Is this rented yet?*

Looking for these dates. I will send you a message on my offer and my cell number.


----------



## jeffwill (Jul 27, 2014)

No longer available.


----------

